

Ask HN: One-handed typing aids - stegro32

I broke my wrist, and need to type one-handed for a few weeks. I'm looking for hardware/software recommendations, preferably suitable for an Ubuntu-using developer.<p>Things I'm already considering: http://goo.gl/jtp3J
======
lloydwatkin
Having broken both wrists in separate accidents 2 years apart (ORIF distal
radius fractures with plates installed) I know where you are coming from with
this (also cycling accidents).

If your injury/treatment was like mine then in all honesty its not something
worth worrying about, you'll be able to pick up typing with a single hand fast
enough and after a couple of weeks you'll be able to use fingers to hit things
like shift key (as a developer you'll still be able to type faster than 90% of
the company!).

Over time you'll find you'll be able to do more and more typing with the
injured hand, and by getting blood flowing through it via usage it'll probably
help the healing process.

If you want to ask any questions feel free to contact me via
twitter/email/etc.

~~~
stegro32
Thanks so much (and sorry to take a while to reply) - I'm doing exactly what
you suggested, and it's going pretty well.

The pain in the injured wrist has subsided enough that it's capable of
occasional hunt-n-peck duty, and with that I can manage a pretty decent speed.

